
Storm Tracker WebGL – updated with 2017 storms including Hurricane Irma - callumprentice
http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/storm_tracks_webgl_too/index.html?windspeed=140&stormname=irma&startyear=2017&startdistance=1.0
======
cr0sh
Interesting, but the scroll wheel seems inverted? Maybe an option to select
how it functions?

~~~
callumprentice
You right! Good feedback and thank you.

